# Southern Ireland



## 103462 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hi Everyone
New to motor homing & this forum & have been busy reading all (well some!!!) of the fiat problems as we have them on our swift bolero bought in June.
However we are trying to stay positive & are planning to tour southern Ireland next Easter. Any help anyone can give us on sites, suitable/unsuitable roads and usefule web sites would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in anticipation


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Hello Rossko & welcome. I have moved your post to the Ireland Touring section - seems the most appropriate. Good luck with your search.


----------



## 107889 (Oct 25, 2007)

Try this:

http://www.donegalgap.com/Business_Details.aspx?business_id=232


----------



## Stapeler (Mar 19, 2006)

You could also try this site http://www.camping-ireland.ie/ if I'm not mistaking you can request the guide book and they will post it out free of charge.

National roads are fine apart from some congestion here and there.
Tourist areas can be busy but Easter is a good time to avoid all that.
Have you anything in particular that you'd like to see? 
West Cork is eaqually as beautiful as Donegal so it really depends on how much time you have to spend.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Ireland*

Go down to the west coast ,Tralee .ventry bay, its all nice you;ll love it so laid back but it is expensive. dont forget your euros


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

Read Sallytraffic's blog(one of our members here on Motorhomefacts) about their trip to Ireland this year. Very informative and I think you will find it helpful. See the link here......

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/blog-display-jid-293.html

My general advice is try anywhere along the west coast ... from Donegal in the North West all the way down to Kerry in South West.


----------



## 96633 (Nov 3, 2005)

Having spent numerous holidays in Southern Ireland I would recommend some of the better sites we have used:-

Belleek Park Caravan & Camping in County Mayo

Cong Caravan & Camping Park in County Mayo

Casey's Caravan and Camping Park in County Waterford

Eagle Point Camping in County Cork

Killarney Flesk Caravan & Camping Park in County Kerry

Lakeside Centre Caravan and Camping Park in County Donegal

All the above can be highly recommended.

Brian


----------

